# Earphone earpiece issue



## nxthanjxnes (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi I am a 17 year old living in the UK. I somehow managed to make my earpiece cable break and I don't know how to fix it. Is there a way I can fix my earphones without having to use a soldering iron or without cutting the wires?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

If the actual wire inside the cable is broken, it will have to reattached together somehow.


----------

